# [Feature] Who Quoted Me



## John Crichton (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone else not like it?  If it was at the bottom of the page I wouldn't mind so much.  But it gets in the way of subscribed threads and such.  And it doesn't go away.



EDIT:  I totally forgot this was a Community Supporter-only feature.  Others won't see it at all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never seen it, and I get quoted enough that I'd expect to see this.  Where do you see it when it happens?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 30, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've never seen it, and I get quoted enough that I'd expect to see this.  Where do you see it when it happens?




It pops up in the top right, where XP notices and private messages are. Username, status, community supporter account: active, last visited, then private messages and other updates.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 30, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've never seen it, and I get quoted enough that I'd expect to see this.  Where do you see it when it happens?



Ack, it's likely a community supporter thing.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not sure. I get quoted a lot more than what shows up, but sometimes I get the notification. Not sure what the rules are for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2011)

it must be something that can be shut off, becaus I do not have it showing up.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 31, 2011)

I sometimes get it, and sometimes don't. I don't know what determines which it is.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 31, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> it must be something that can be shut off, becaus I do not have it showing up.



It's for community supporters only.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2011)

that explains a lot. I was getting ready to say that Harvey did it.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't like it because I can't actually just click on the post where I'm quoted, it only shows the thread and I have to figure out where the post is, unlike the XP which takes you directly there.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 31, 2011)

renau1g said:


> I don't like it because I can't actually just click on the post where I'm quoted, it only shows the thread and I have to figure out where the post is, unlike the XP which takes you directly there.



Agreed.  It's largely useless and just gets in the way.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2011)

And the less important thing that I think I've gotten XP or a PM or even a Mention and then I realize it's a quote...


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2011)

it shows up for everyone that uses the User Control Panel (../usercp.php), which I do. Its long, doesn't work properly (links to the thread, not the post quoted), and can't be hidden (it shows back up on a revisit, unlike other things I "close"). I'd love it if it vanished.

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] said he was removing it, but apparently it hasn't gone away yet. I believe if you turn of mention notifications, you don't see it. But I like mentions.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 1, 2011)

There is another thread where Morrus explains how it can now be selectively turned off.

Cheers!


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 5, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> There is another thread where Morrus explains how it can now be selectively turned off.
> 
> Cheers!



Link?  To my knowledge that feature cannot be turned off on the user side.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

well, i justshut off quotes and i got the how to from here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/303851-changes-quotes-tags-mentions-etc.html

keep in mind that this thread was started by Morrus, the sight's lead admin.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 5, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> well, i justshut off quotes and i got the how to from here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/303851-changes-quotes-tags-mentions-etc.html
> 
> keep in mind that this thread was started by Morrus, the sight's lead admin.



Thanks for the link.  That said it had nothing to do with the "Who Quoted Me" feature.

Looks like it was actually turned off.  Sweet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

I still think harvey did it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 5, 2011)

John Crichton said:


> Thanks for the link. That said it had nothing to do with the "Who Quoted Me" feature.
> 
> Looks like it was actually turned off. Sweet.




It had everything to do with the Who Quoted Me Feature (admittedly I just referred to it as "Quotes" in the thread).  It hasn't been turned off, it has become turnoff-able.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 5, 2011)

Morrus said:


> It had everything to do with the Who Quoted Me Feature (admittedly I just referred to it as "Quotes" in the thread).  It hasn't been turned off, it has become turnoff-able.



Ah, well hot damn.

Thanks!


----------

